# "bee jug" swarm capture



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

thats the slickest thing i have ever seen.giong to build me one of them


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And how many swarms hanging perfectly for it's use will you get a year? Mine are always tangled up in something that would make that jug useless.


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

What works for some doesn't always work for others, however I think it's a great idea and thanks to SL Tx for sharing!


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.

Jim


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

I had three last week....my biggest problem is finding someone to take them. It is my experience that I can usually get to the tangled up ones without even a stepladder.....unlike the ones up on a limb 20 feet off the ground that are just "hanging" there.

Sometimes it takes two or three bucket runs to get most of the bees down to the nuc (I'll let them settle between runs). I usually dump them on the ground in front of the nuc and let them go in on their on since they seem to stay around better when it was them that decided where to live. I did it differently in the video because five minutes later it was raining cats and dogs. 

And there is another trick. I spray a few paper towels with insect repellent ("Off" works great) then I use the pole without the jug to drape it over the limb they were on. In short order the bees are in the box with very few flying around the limb they were on.


----------



## SL Tx (Sep 17, 2006)

one more thing....I use PVC fittings because sometimes I need to use PVC pipe and my beevac with the bee jug. The vacuum attaches to the pipe with the jug on the other end so I can vacuum bees if they are in a difficult place. I've only used it with the vacuum a couple of times.

I've also contiemplated attaching a broom to the pole to sweep the stragglers off before deploying the insect repellent.

And one of the captures last week was the one in a live oak tree 29 feet off the ground.

And if you wanna make one, I used the table saw and rip fence to cleanly remove the jug's bottom.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks.i was thinking about makeing one and ataching it to my beevac


----------

